# $49 Dish OTA Antenna



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

Does anyone know what model it is ?


----------



## joedoe (Jul 20, 2005)

rollua1 said:


> Does anyone know what model it is ?


It can be TERK HDTVi.


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

Is it a Square shooter ?


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

by square shooter are you asking if it's square in shape?


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

here's a page i found at crutchfield's with a bunch of terk antennas. see if what you are looking for is on there

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-XOmfstzd67z/cgi-bin/ProdGroup.asp?g=15920


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

They are all over priced junk


----------



## spykedvodka (Jan 31, 2006)

How they have the markets set up here in PA suck for local channels. My local stations are located about 80 miles north (APP Mountain Terrain). They do have a broadcast antenna here in my city for the local channels though. The problem is that this broadcast is only in analog and not digital or hd. The people in the Wilkes Barre/Scranton area supposidly get the HD from what I hear in the locals. So how can I pick up those High Def channels? Is it possible with an OTA?


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

spykedvodka said:


> How they have the markets set up here in PA suck for local channels.


Agreed. I'm in the same DMA as you but on the western edge. No OTA for me, just isn't going to happen.



spykedvodka said:


> So how can I pick up those High Def channels? Is it possible with an OTA?


Pottsville is well within the Grade B contour for all of the Wilkes-Barre digital channels. It would take a decent sized outdoor antenna with an amplifier, but I'm fairly sure that you should be able to receive these stations. I'm sure that you've looked at http://www.antennaweb.org, but you might want to give it another look since all of the NEPA stations are at full power digital. Note that the $49 antenna offered by Dish probably will not work, and you'll need a combination VHF/UHF antenna as WYOU-DT and WBRE-DT are VHF, while WNEP-DT, WOLF-DT, and WVIA-DT are UHF. WSWB is being carried as a subchannel of WOLF-DT. If you'd like to see the actual service countour maps, they're available here.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

You should be able to pick up the Philadelphia HD locals with a 60 mile radius
OTA antenna pointed at the antenna farm in Roxborough. CBS 3 and UPN 57
have very strong digital signals. The other channels are weaker, but you should
be able to get ABC 6, NBC 10, WPHL 17 and FOX 29. Fox 29 is the weakest signal,
but they are installing a new antenna this year. You could use a Winegard 9095
UHF antenna or a Winegard 8200 UHF/VHF. I have two Winegard 9095's at my house
and I am about 40 miles from the Philadelphia signal.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Sorry spykedvodka, I thought you were in Pottstown. I see that you are
in Pottsville. Forget about Philadelphia.


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

rollua1 said:


> Is it a Square shooter ?


I don't how Dish could offer a single antenna for all markets. If they did, if would have to 1) be big and 2) receive both VHF and UHF since many markets have digital broadcasts in the VHF range (like here in West Michigan)


----------



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

rollua1 said:


> Does anyone know what model it is ?


Just curious - where are you seeing the $49 OTA info.

Is Dish offering this now? I think my signal strength may be strong enough on my roof (based on other area HD folks) that this would work for me. Be great if Dish installers offer it....


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

The person that I have been dealing with at Dish says that I can get an antenna installed for OTA for $49 extra when I get my 622 in but is still not sure what kind it is .


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

i bet it's that cheapo terk unit that snaps onto the top of a Dish 500/300. If so, it's not directional either, so it faces where your dish faces. hope that looks towards the transmitters  

for $50 I can't imagine it being a normal antenna, my antenna was about $50 but the install for the pole, wiring, grounding etc. is extra. would be nice to know what they are offering though


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I spoke to dish CSR and was told that dish does not offer any OTA ant. Did you speak to a dealer??


----------



## fireman_mck (Feb 1, 2006)

Rogueone said:


> i bet it's that cheapo terk unit that snaps onto the top of a Dish 500/300. If so, it's not directional either, so it faces where your dish faces. hope that looks towards the transmitters
> 
> for $50 I can't imagine it being a normal antenna, my antenna was about $50 but the install for the pole, wiring, grounding etc. is extra. would be nice to know what they are offering though


I see that you live in Washington, D.C. Area. I live in Rockville, MD and would like to know what OTA antenna you use? Is it internal or external?

I looked at AntennaWeb and found the following channels I am interested in.

* yellow - uhf WUSA-DT 9.1 CBS WASHINGTON DC 188° 9.6 34 
* yellow - uhf WFDC-DT 14.1 TFA ARLINGTON VA 189° 10.3 15 
* yellow - uhf WTTG-DT 5.1 FOX WASHINGTON DC 189° 9.2 36 
* yellow - uhf WRC-DT 4.1 NBC WASHINGTON DC 189° 10.3 48 
* yellow - uhf WHUT-DT 33 PBS WASHINGTON DC TBD 188° 9.6 33 
* yellow - uhf WJLA-DT 7.1 ABC WASHINGTON DC 188° 9.6 39 
* yellow - uhf WETA-DT 26.1 PBS WASHINGTON DC 200° 13.9 27 
* yellow - uhf WBDC-DT 50.1 WB WASHINGTON DC 170° 9.3 51

They all point in the same genearl direction. Any advise in a good internal (use in attick) or external antenna for <$100?

Thanks


----------



## rolodoc (Dec 2, 2005)

rollua1 said:


> Does anyone know what model it is ?


It was reported in January Charlie Chat (I think it is Winegard sensar). Dish CSR confirmed $49 OTA antenna only available via retailers.


----------



## sat tech (Jan 16, 2006)

terk ant are junk i started charging customers to install them because of the time to install them and take them down. I'm refering to the ones that attach the dish i'm sure the 49.00 ones are winguard. most uhf ant are good as long as they are on the outside of the house with no interference( metal roof, low elevation, within 60 miles of tower


----------

